# Amare Needs a new Knee



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

This is how my heart stopped for 5-10 seconds.

Amare is gonna have surgery.... again.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Here we go again. Something else that happens. I swear to God....


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

This sucks...........atleast it's only 2/3 weeks, hopefully it doesn't really effect him much. But it had to happen RIGHT before the season, ugh........


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Dr. Seuss said:


> This sucks...........atleast it's only 2/3 weeks, hopefully it doesn't really effect him much. But it had to happen RIGHT before the season, ugh........


I'm remaining positive but we will be very lucky if its 2-3 weeks.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

I was half asleep when I heard this on the news and I darted straight up and began to sweat and then I heard it was his other knee and he would only be out 2-3 weeks...

WHEW!!!


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Surgery.....success!!! He will be back!!! It wasn't a microfracture, but just a loose body removal. But way to get the Suns' fans blood pumping to start the season Amare!


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

I know it was only a minor procedure on his non-microfracture knee. But still it amazes me that they don't take cared of these things in July instead of a month before the season starts.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Tiz said:


> I know it was only a minor procedure on his non-microfracture knee. But still it amazes me that they don't take cared of these things in July instead of a month before the season starts.


That was my FIRST thought after my brain started working again from the shock. "Why the **** didn't they do this procedure in August?"


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I thought this was some kind of joke, someone bumping a thread from the other year, damnit!


----------

